# Time



## Hannah12 (May 11, 2013)

This is hard to explain but I'll try. I don't feel time anymore like you know when you wake up ready for school and you're really tired then you come home and you feel awake but weak and all that from a long day ? I just feel the same all the way through, just lifeless. Honestly sometimes it feels like my heart isn't beating and I'm dead but I know it is.

Another thing I've realised is right now doesn't feel like it's happening right now. It sounds weird i know but I wanna know if anyone else feels it. I feel like the present time isn't actually present. It's like I'm looking into it from somewhere else but I don't know where


----------



## live1light (Oct 1, 2013)

I can relate to this in a way. I have trouble accepting the present. It feels like yesterday was just a dream and something that will never happen again. I'm trying to release that thought. 
You're not the only one, message me if you want :-/


----------



## Protagonist (Oct 9, 2013)

The concept of time is rather fascinating. To a disconnected brain, times means very little at all. To me, the future is an uncertain form and the past is a distant blur. In the present, do you feel like a shapeless cloud in the sky?


----------



## lucypinkheart (Oct 10, 2013)

I feel like I am not in reality when I am in crowded places and can get light headed feeling like I could float away, maybe its the stress of trying to cope with feeling spaced out. When I am depressed the day is one big blur.


----------



## eiji850 (Jun 29, 2010)

i also get lightheaded as well it has gotten better over the last few years but it always stays with me. Not feeling real is crazy and time also seems unreal as well.


----------



## Cryptopsy (Sep 29, 2013)

Time sometimes slows down for me and it makes me feel very weird, when I had a bad high, seconds felt like hours and it honestly was one of the worst things I have ever experienced.


----------

